# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat >  Introducing Fuduntu

## fuduntu

The stable, easy to use Linux distribution for your PC.  Based on Fedora 14, Fuduntu 14.6 contains the latest Open Source software.

Building on the rock solid Fedora base, Fuduntu brings with it a wonderful GUI, and many improvements to make your portable workstation fast, and efficient while enjoying battery life that I consider to be best in class.

Fuduntu looks fantastic!  Through a combination of open source technology and usability excellence, Fuduntu 14.6 shines.


An example of the tweaks from http://www.fuduntu.org:
 BFS process scheduler Deadline IO scheduler Processor grouping Jupiter

Fuduntu 14.6 uses only 150MB of physical memory on startup without sacrificing any functionality.


Fuduntu 14.6, the next generation of Linux distributions.

Download Fuduntu today - http://www.fuduntu.org/

----------


## kaldor

:Smile:

----------


## Oxwivi

How does it differ from Ubuntu and Fedora?

----------


## kaldor

> How does it differ from Ubuntu and Fedora?


http://www.fuduntu.org/

Not a bad distro, but also nothing too exciting aside from moving /tmp to RAM for quickness.

----------


## NightwishFan

Nothing shabby about BFS, though deadline confuses me. Since 2.6.32 CFQ has low latency mode. Also curious about process grouping, using cgroups? By what basis do you group them? Also, you should know BFS does not utilize cgroups.  :Smile: 

Edit: Targets SSDs I can understand deadline then.

----------


## jerenept

> http://www.fuduntu.org/
> 
> Not a bad distro, but also nothing too exciting aside from moving /tmp to RAM for quickness.


And, some other applications that Ubuntu seems to lack; like Jupiter (for power saving), Inkscape, etc.
And it also uses less RAM that Ubuntu, out of the box.

----------


## NightwishFan

What does Jupiter do? I have it installed in Maverick it just seems like a menu to do stuff gnome power manager already does. Does it actually save power and the like?

Edit: The above was not being judgemental I should re-word. I am just curious what it does. The program is light and etc, and works very snappy. Oh, and shows temperature as well. Not bad actually. If it improves power too then excellent.

----------


## fuduntu

Jupiter is the awesome power applet.  It will change kernel parameters between battery and AC modes to use less power without sacrificing performance while plugged in.  It also provides rotation of the mouse with the screen and a lot more.

* This just in!*

Fuduntu now integrates Nautilus Elementary, and is licensed to redistribute Adobe Flash, and Fluendo MP3 technologies which have been integrated into the distribution!





Website - http://www.fuduntu.org

----------


## Verbeck

the name FUD-untu...  :Think:

----------


## drawkcab

> the name FUD-untu...


Yeah, maybe Feduntu would be a better choice?

----------


## Lucradia

> the name FUD-untu...


 :Think:  Just thinking the same thing....

----------


## fuduntu

> Just thinking the same thing....


Anyone can make something out of nothing if they try hard enough.

----------


## kaldor

Look at their site. "Punny name, serious distro!"


@Jerenept:




> And, some other applications that Ubuntu seems to lack; like Jupiter (for power saving), Inkscape, etc.
> And it also uses less RAM that Ubuntu, out of the box.


Inkscape is just an apt-get away, and Jupiter runs very nicely on Ubuntu (and Debian). 

I'm not trying to bash it, though. It's good to see someone making an easy to use distro that isn't just an Ubuntu reskin for once.

----------


## Kimm

> Anyone can make something out of nothing if they try hard enough.


Honestly, the first thing I though when I saw that name was that either you where making fun of all the ubuntu derivates, or that it was an "ubuntu sucks because..."-thread

Edit: don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying its a bad distro, just that the name might be a bit misleading...

----------


## fuduntu

> Honestly, the first thing I though when I saw that name was that either you where making fun of all the ubuntu derivates, or that it was an "ubuntu sucks because..."-thread
> 
> Edit: don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying its a bad distro, just that the name might be a bit misleading...


*Fuduntu* - _Punny Name, Serious Distro_
The name is a pun.

*F*e*d*ora - F and D from Fedora
*u*b*untu* - U and UNTU from Ubuntu

*pun*
[puhn]
*noun, verb,* punned, pun·ning.
*–noun*
*1.*  the humorous use of a word or phrase so as to emphasize or suggest its different meanings or applications, or the use of words that are alike or nearly alike in sound but different in meaning; a play on words.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pun

Funny uses of the name (by people on the internet): Bad Child FUDuntu, Spread FUD-untu, F.U. - Dundu!

The name is intended to be fun, and funny, while implying that the distribution fits in-between Fedora and Ubuntu.  The fun uses of the name mean that it is successful.

----------


## NightwishFan

That is fine looks promising. Keep up the good work! If you get a chance take a look into researching BFS/Cgroups. I am around 80% sure cgroups do not work with it. Though I suppose there is no harm adding the patch if it is disabled when you have BFS compiled in.

----------


## MooPi

Sounds like you have a nice project going. If I had a laptop I'd give it a spin.

----------


## fuduntu

> That is fine looks promising. Keep up the good work! If you get a chance take a look into researching BFS/Cgroups. I am around 80% sure cgroups do not work with it. Though I suppose there is no harm adding the patch if it is disabled when you have BFS compiled in.


You should be 100% certain because you are right; cgroups is available for users that choose not to use the BFS enabled kernel however it is safely ignored when BFS is in use.

----------


## NightwishFan

Cool, I have more confidence in your project now. Thanks for the answer. Keep up the awesome work. I will try it out.

----------


## themarker0

Gonna download tonight, Vmachine, might make primary OS.

Add Torrents please.

----------


## DeadSuperHero

It uses Faenza-Cupertino icons by default, it MUST be good! ^^


But seriously, the processor grouping, IO Scheduler, BFS Scheduler, and Jupiter are all interesting additions to the OS itself. I may test this out for sake of performance comparison.

----------


## nlsthzn

Not the most flattering review in Distrowatch...

----------


## forrestcupp

So if it's based on Fedora, then it's rpm based, right?  Which means it's pretty different than Ubuntu.

Also, I wonder how long you'll be able to keep using that name before it gets shut down by Canonical.

----------


## fuduntu

> Not the most flattering review in Distrowatch...


They tested release 1, when release 5 was available.  They will retest early next year.

----------


## nlsthzn

> They tested release 1, when release 5 was available.  They will retest early next year.


Thanks for sharing... I was not aware...

----------


## Philsoki

> Also, I wonder how long you'll be able to keep using that name before it gets shut down by Canonical.


Wouldn't that be kind of counter-productive? You know, freedom and all that jazz. :Razz:

----------


## UKBB

748 meg?

----------


## fuduntu

> 748 meg?


Shrinking to fit on a CD is a work in progress, it is almost there.  Maybe by 14.7 it will be 700MB.

----------


## fatality_uk

> Wouldn't that be kind of counter-productive? You know, freedom and all that jazz.


Freedom is one thing, possibly infringing on a licensed trademark is another.

----------


## fuduntu

> Freedom is one thing, possibly infringing on a licensed trademark is another.


Fuduntu is not Ubuntu or buntu.




> The trademarks
> Canonical owns a number of trademarks and these include UBUNTU, KUBUNTU, EDUBUNTU, and XUBUNTU. The trademarks are registered in both word and logo form. Any mark ending with the letters UBUNTU or BUNTU is sufficiently similar to one or more of the trademarks that permission will be needed in order to use it. This policy encompasses all marks, in word and logo form, collectively referred to as “Trademarks”.


http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy

----------


## Shining Arcanine

Why are you using the deadline I/O scheduler? That usually only provides good performance to databases.

----------


## DeadSuperHero

> Freedom is one thing, possibly infringing on a licensed trademark is another.


It ends in an Untu though, not a Buntu.

----------


## fuduntu

> Why are you using the deadline I/O scheduler? That usually only provides good performance to databases.


Completely Fair Queuing allows IOs to hang out in cache for an undefined period of time.  Forcing cache write expiration with the deadline scheduler is good for SSDs, and hard drives when on battery as it can reduce wake-ups (a big power draw on a battery).  Additionally deadline has a much lower IO latency.  I agree it is good for database use, but it is also really good for portables.

----------


## fatality_uk

I know it's not the same  :Smile: 

Signed
Devils advocate

----------


## nolag

> http://www.fuduntu.org/
> 
> Not a bad distro, but also nothing too exciting aside from moving /tmp to RAM for quickness.


I was thinking of customizing my Ubuntu to do this, but what happens if I want to say burn a DVD or bluray (or any high demand /tmp + resource program) and it takes mroe RAM than I have (say it takes 5GB?).  




> Not the most flattering review in Distrowatch...


They say it's mostly like Fedora, with a few extras, I guess if you like the apps that it adds, why not use it so you don't need to install it.  The only downside was the customizer running every time there is a kernel update.




> Wouldn't that be kind of counter-productive? You know, freedom and all that jazz.


If anyone could say xbuntu then the ubuntu name would go down in quality.  It is important for projects to be distinguashable form one another.  You can always say based on ubuntu if you are, they don't mind that.




> Fuduntu is not Ubuntu or buntu.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy


You know that you don't need to use the exact phrase of a trademark to be in violation.  Just and FYI if you are confusingly similar that is close enough.  I don't know Fuduntu is a violation, I'm not a lawyer, just saying though.

----------


## fuduntu

> You know that you don't need to use the exact phrase of a trademark to be in violation.  Just and FYI if you are confusingly similar that is close enough.  I don't know Fuduntu is a violation, I'm not a lawyer, just saying though.


It is a good thing that parodies (like puns) are protected speech.  :LOL: 

http://www.publaw.com/parody.html

----------


## nolag

> It is a good thing that parodies (like puns) are protected speech. 
> 
> http://www.publaw.com/parody.html


Yes, I agree.  On the other hand, although he says it's a pun, I don't see it.  It is just a combonation of two words to make a word that intentionally sounds like one of them...  If it was like FUNORA (FedORA UbuNtu) then it could be a pun since it's at least the FUN part is a real word...

----------


## NightwishFan

True I like Funora, but Fuduntu works as well. I do not think anyone will care about the name from Canonical. It is fine.  :Smile: 

I will download now, try later today. (I probably will not use it as my main, sorry to say, but it looks promising.)

----------


## Lucradia

> Yes, I agree.  On the other hand, although he says it's a pun, I don't see it.  It is just a combonation of two words to make a word that intentionally sounds like one of them...  If it was like FUNORA (FedORA UbuNtu) then it could be a pun since it's at least the FUN part is a real word...


Although *F*ear. *U*ncertainty. *D*oubt; spells the acronym for FUD... __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________________________________________________.

I'll let you fill in the blank. You can go either way with the acronym, naming it as a real acronym, and not. (No Support: FUD can't be an acronym, because it doesn't describe a real noun.)

----------


## Evil-Ernie

I like the play on words, it actually makes me want to have a look at Fuduntu just out of curiosity!  :Very Happy: 

In fact 'Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt' is a song I'm working on with my new band 'Kraken Wakes' so keep an eye out for that  :Wink:

----------


## fuduntu

> Although *F*ear. *U*ncertainty. *D*oubt; spells the acronym for FUD... __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________________________________________________.
> 
> I'll let you fill in the blank. You can go either way with the acronym, naming it as a real acronym, and not. (No Support: FUD can't be an acronym, because it doesn't describe a real noun.)


Please, spread the FUD untu to the masses.

For this I thank you.

 :Wave: 

Take a peak at _the name_ page at Fuduntu.org if you havent.

----------


## mips

I'll pass on any RPM based distro.

----------


## nlsthzn

> I'll pass on any RPM based distro.


...but why?

----------


## Spice Weasel

> I'll pass on any RPM based distro.


Agreed. Open standards are_ soooo_ uncool.

You know there's such thing as apt-rpm, right?

----------


## Lucradia

> Please, spread the FUD untu to the masses.
> 
> For this I thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a peak at _the name_ page at Fuduntu.org if you havent.


Your "u" needs an umlaut then, "Food" from "Fud" can only be pronounced that way.

----------


## forrestcupp

> Wouldn't that be kind of counter-productive? You know, freedom and all that jazz.


You haven't been around long, have you.  There have been totally unrelated web sites that have been forced to change their logo just because it looked a little similar to Ubuntu's logo.  :Wink: 




> Fuduntu is not Ubuntu or buntu.


Lol.  So you got around it by calling it 'duntu' instead of 'buntu'.  :Smile: 

Personally, I don't see much comparison to Ubuntu.  It seems like you're just wanting the boost of a popular name.  Not to say you haven't done a good job, though.

----------


## Simian Man

I'm glad to see somebody making a distro based on Fedora instead of yet another Debian spin.  I like the approach taken by some Ubuntu spins like Mint, but apt makes me want to shoot myself sometimes  :Smile: .

I will try Fuduntu when I get some spare time.

----------


## jerenept

> I'm glad to see somebody making a distro based on Fedora instead of yet another Debian spin.  I like the approach taken by some Ubuntu spins like Mint, but apt makes me want to shoot myself sometimes .
> 
> I will try Fuduntu when I get some spare time.


Agreed. I really dislike apt sometimes.... besides, BFS, deadline, etc. is the real reason i am downloading this distro right now, not the package manager.

----------


## fuduntu

> Your "u" needs an umlaut then, "Food" from "Fud" can only be pronounced that way.


FUD isn't pronounced FOOD, it's pronounced fuhd.

----------


## fuduntu

> You haven't been around long, have you.  There have been totally unrelated web sites that have been forced to change their logo just because it looked a little similar to Ubuntu's logo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  So you got around it by calling it 'duntu' instead of 'buntu'. 
> 
> Personally, I don't see much comparison to Ubuntu.  It seems like you're just wanting the boost of a popular name.  Not to say you haven't done a good job, though.


I didn't try to get around anything.  I haven't ever said, or implied that it is Ubuntu.  Others reading into it have though.  That said, I am starting to pull in things from Launchpad when I think it's useful like Nautilus Elementary.  The point isn't to be Fedora, or Ubuntu, the point is to find it's own place in-between (hence the name).

----------


## standingwave

> the name FUD-untu...


On the plus side, they have a ready-made mascot!

----------


## Lucradia

> FUD isn't pronounced FOOD, it's pronounced fuhd.


Read your own site first before saying as such, please:

"Fuduntu
Pronounciation: [fooduhntoo]"

You said for me to look under "The Name," link, I did, I quoted you, I said that "u" needs an umlaut because "The name" page says "Food" not "Fuhd."

/discusson

----------


## fuduntu

> Read your own site first before saying as such, please:
> 
> "Fuduntu
> Pronounciation: [fooduhntoo]"
> 
> You said for me to look under "The Name," link, I did, I quoted you, I said that "u" needs an umlaut because "The name" page says "Food" not "Fuhd."
> 
> /discusson


DOH typo, it was early in the morning when I created that page.  It's fixed.

----------


## themarker0

Fuduntu can you please get torrents of this? Thanks.

----------


## fuduntu

> Fuduntu can you please get torrents of this? Thanks.


I will do what I can to make torrents available soon.

----------


## ukripper

Waiting for torrent download. Surely will try BFS...love it on my android phone's flykernel

----------


## guimaster

> Yes, I agree. On the other hand, although he says it's a pun, I don't see it. It is just a combonation of two words to make a word that intentionally sounds like one of them... If it was like FUNORA (FedORA UbuNtu) then it could be a pun since it's at least the FUN part is a real word...


 Fuduntu and Lindows share the same intellect. Both are obvious rip-offs of trademark names.

----------


## fuduntu

> Fuduntu and Lindows share the same intellect. Both are obvious rip-offs of trademark names.


Why so angry?  Don't be a hater, be happy and spread FUD-untu to others.

----------


## Tristam Green

> Yes, I agree.  On the other hand, although he says it's a pun, I don't see it.  It is just a combonation of two words to make a word that intentionally sounds like one of them...  If it was like FUNORA (FedORA UbuNtu) then it could be a pun since it's at least the FUN part is a real word...


FUNORA would sound too close to Oracle, and anyone who has ever had the displeasure of working with Larry Ellison's monstrosity knows, Oracle is anything but FUN.

<3 Fuduntu.

----------


## mips

> Agreed. Open standards are_ soooo_ uncool.
> 
> You know there's such thing as apt-rpm, right?


I don't care, once bitten twice shy, ever watched Grumpy Old Men?

RPM hell was enough to turn me off for life!

----------


## LowSky

> Why so angry?  Don't be a hater, be happy and spread FUD-untu to others.


The name is horrible. Why even use a combo of Fedora and Ubuntu why not create a whole new name.

How exactly does it fit between Fedora and Ubuntu? Both are heavyweight distros. I don't use Fedora and think of it as light, the same applies to Ubuntu.

What package manager do you use? Why have openoffice when there are lighter options? Why install GIMP and Lighscape, most users have no use for either and they take up a good deal of space. Why install Thunderbird if Evolution is part of Gnome?

You could save space and allow people to use a LiveCD instead of a DVD. Just by making some slim changes.

----------


## kaldor

> The name is horrible. Why even use a combo of Fedora and Ubuntu why not create a whole new name.
> 
> How exactly does it fit between Fedora and Ubuntu? Both are heavyweight distros. I don't use Fedora and think of it as light, the same applies to Ubuntu.
> 
> What package manager do you use? Why have openoffice when there are lighter options? Why install GIMP and Lighscape, most users have no use for either and they take up a good deal of space. Why install Thunderbird if Evolution is part of Gnome?
> 
> You could save space and allow people to use a LiveCD instead of a DVD. Just by making some slim changes.


Maybe it's part of the fact that he wants to make a usable OS? 

After losing a paper I typed due to Abiword crashing and refusing to reopen the file, I'll never trust it again. Openoffice is a better choice, and it's kinda good to have something besides a word processor by default.

Lots of people have use for GIMP. In fact, everyone in know who has ever tried Linux/uses Linux has used GIMP on multiple occaisions. 

Thunderbird's arguably better than Evolution. Why make a new distro if it's going to use the same stuff as everyone else?

----------


## nlsthzn

I have been struggling for the past two hours to upload torrents of the latest Fuduntu ISO's to linuxtracker.org... so frustrating... as soon as I get it to work I will post the links here...

----------


## fuduntu

> The name is horrible. Why even use a combo of Fedora and Ubuntu why not create a whole new name.


Build a distro for yourself, and then name it whatever you would like.   :Dancing:

----------


## fuduntu

> I have been struggling for the past two hours to upload torrents of the latest Fuduntu ISO's to linuxtracker.org... so frustrating... as soon as I get it to work I will post the links here...


Wonderful, don't forget to check the MD5 sums.  :KDE Star:

----------


## nlsthzn

> Wonderful, don't forget to check the MD5 sums.


Hmmm... good point!  

PS - If anybody else knows of any good sites that host Linux torrents please give a shout... like I posted earlier Linuxtracker.org is crashing out (mysql errors) and I am currently trying tuxdistro.com but I first need to get "permission" to upload torrents :/

Frustration!

----------


## Shintek

Wow, just wow.

I dont see the critics making their own distro?
or should I call you trolls!

Gtfo!

----------


## mips

> Hmmm... good point!  
> 
> PS - If anybody else knows of any good sites that host Linux torrents please give a shout...


Demonoid, TPB, Torrentleach etc come to mind.

----------


## nlsthzn

> Demonoid, TPB, Torrentleach etc come to mind.


Wanted to add this to a site more specifically geared towards Linux, but thanks!

 :Smile:  K... got linuxtracker to work (couldn't add screenshots and had to leave most of the description out... sorry)... as soon as it shows on the site I will add the link

http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=2d839681f38853cb2f06c6d5bd84bde7bff9df2  3 - Link to 64-bit version... (I am still downloading the 32-bit version, very slow download)...


Regards
Neil

PS - If the link(s) don't work it is possible I made a hash of it as this is the 3rd or 4th torrent I ever uploaded (and the first ones in a few years)... please let me know  :Wink:

----------


## unknownPoster

> Wanted to add this to a site more specifically geared towards Linux, but thanks!
> 
>  K... got linuxtracker to work (couldn't add screenshots and had to leave most of the description out... sorry)... as soon as it shows on the site I will add the link
> 
> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?pa...84bde7bff9df23 - Link to 64-bit version... (I am still downloading the 32-bit version, very slow download)...


I tried downloading it so I could help seed it, but there are no other seeders to download from.  :Sad:

----------


## wojox

> Build a distro for yourself, and then name it whatever you would like.


I'd name it fewt.  :Wink:

----------


## jerenept

> I tried downloading it so I could help seed it, but there are no other seeders to download from.


It's a recursive problem..... to seed it, you have to download it, but there are no seeders, so how to download?

----------


## Simian Man

> I tried downloading it so I could help seed it, but there are no other seeders to download from.


Same.




> It's a recursive problem..... to seed it, you have to download it, but there are no seeders, so how to download?


Ideally the person who uploads it seeds it to get things kicked off.

----------


## nlsthzn

I can remember I made this mistake the last time too... once uploaded I have to do something to so with PID and it will work... my client is seeding but there seems to be a piece of the puzzle missing :/

http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=792c0a73933c4b9bf377c4fb54a9b2b9ffcf158  7 - 32-bit version... but I face the same issue as the 64-bit version... have to fix this before I can go sleep :/

----------


## earthpigg

The apparent lack of realization that FUDuntu might make people think of something other than what is intended is worse than the name iPad.

----------


## nlsthzn

http://linuxtracker.org/download.php...iveDVD.torrent - 32-bit 

Did something different... this should work! (Can't get the 64-bit version to work... will attempt tomorrow... it is late, night all)

----------


## Phrea

> tags: awesomesauce, best linux evar,


That makes me hate it instantly...

----------


## jerenept

> That makes me hate it instantly...


Why?

----------


## fuduntu

> That makes me hate it instantly...


I don't like your geek code, it makes me hate you instantly...



Just kidding, I am not petty like you seem to be.   :Wave:

----------


## phrostbyte

I for one believe this is an excellent operating system and a wonderful addition to the Linux family of OSes. Definitely not a "garbage salad". I also [re]welcome fewtuntu to the Ubuntu Forums and wish him the best.  :Smile:

----------


## fuduntu

> I for one believe this is an excellent operating system and a wonderful addition to the Linux family of OSes. Definitely not a "garbage salad". I also [re]welcome fewtuntu to the Ubuntu Forums and wish him the best.



LOL, Hi. I probably won't stay long, just here to spread the FUD untu the world (lol).  My distro probably is a garbage salad, I won't argue that.

----------


## nlsthzn

http://linuxtracker.org/download.php...iveDVD.torrent - 64-bit

(Had to rename the ISO file to get it to work, very strange)

And for those that missed the 32-bit link : http://linuxtracker.org/download.php...iveDVD.torrent - 32-bit


Cheers

----------


## unknownPoster

> http://linuxtracker.org/download.php...iveDVD.torrent - 64-bit
> 
> (Had to rename the ISO file to get it to work, very strange)
> 
> And for those that missed the 32-bit link : http://linuxtracker.org/download.php...iveDVD.torrent - 32-bit
> 
> 
> Cheers


I'm downloading and seeding it over night.  :Smile:

----------


## nlsthzn

> I'm downloading and seeding it over night.


 :Smile:  you are getting my full upload capabilities (100KiB/s)...

----------


## ukripper

please post your experience if you have tried the distro on netbook or on old machines.

----------


## fuduntu

> please post your experience if you have tried the distro on netbook or on old machines.


There is a thread for that at the Fuduntu Forum until I can build the HCL site - http://www.fuduntu.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5

Posting there too will help out a lot of people that want information about Fuduntu.

----------


## fuduntu

Thank you for publishing the torrents.  I will update the website later today with the links.

----------


## fuduntu

> you are getting my full upload capabilities (100KiB/s)...


http://www.fewt.com/2010/12/fuduntu-torrents.html

----------


## nlsthzn

> http://www.fewt.com/2010/12/fuduntu-torrents.html


Thanks man... checked out the site and didn't see anything and was about to come complain to you... (still think you should put it as an option on your site... will continue to seed some more now  :Smile: )


Neil

----------


## fuduntu

> Thanks man... checked out the site and didn't see anything and was about to come complain to you... (still think you should put it as an option on your site... will continue to seed some more now )
> 
> 
> Neil


NP, I've been seeding too.  I would put it up on the site, but I have a cache expiration problem that I still need to resolve, so if I put it there no one would see it, that's why I put it on the blog.

----------


## phrostbyte

> LOL, Hi. I probably won't stay long, just here to spread the FUD untu the world (lol).  My distro probably is a garbage salad, I won't argue that.


I will have to respectfully disagree with your idea that Fuduntu is a "garbage salad". With my carefully applied analytics the evidence shows that is not garbage, nor a salad, thus not a salad consisting of garbage.

----------


## CallingOfZombies

Wow, looks cool. Thats all i can say really... :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

You got a review on my favourite blog

http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/12...middleweights/

----------


## fuduntu

> I will have to respectfully disagree with your idea that Fuduntu is a "garbage salad". With my carefully applied analytics the evidence shows that is not garbage, nor a salad, thus not a salad consisting of garbage.


From this moment on, Fuduntu _betas_ will be branded Fuduntu Beta - (Garbage Salad).

LOL! TY for the idea.

----------


## fuduntu

I would like to announce the immediate release of Fuduntu Linux version 14.7.  This version brings minor changes to the OS defaults, and fixes a few bugs.  All changes released in the ISOs are available as updates to current Fuduntu users, so if you are already using Fuduntu and have installed the latest updates, no action is required on your part.

Changes / Bug Fixes since 14.6 are listed at ~/Blog.
Downloads are available at SourceForge.

----------


## nlsthzn

> I would like to announce the immediate release of Fuduntu Linux version 14.7.  This version brings minor changes to the OS defaults, and fixes a few bugs.  All changes released in the ISOs are available as updates to current Fuduntu users, so if you are already using Fuduntu and have installed the latest updates, no action is required on your part.
> 
> Changes / Bug Fixes since 14.6 are listed at ~/Blog.
> Downloads are available at SourceForge.


hmmm... let the download begin... I will upload and start seeding torrents ASAP (but will take a few hours as I will be sleeping for a number of them)... links to follow

(edit: However... with the limited amount of leechers/seeders I am not so sure that torrents are any faster than direct downloading :/)

Neil

----------


## fuduntu

> hmmm... let the download begin... I will upload and start seeding torrents ASAP (but will take a few hours as I will be sleeping for a number of them)... links to follow
> 
> Neil


You rock, thank you.

----------


## nlsthzn

> You rock, thank you.


Please note my ninja edit in which I ponder the usefulness of this torrent...

----------


## fuduntu

> Please note my ninja edit in which I ponder the usefulness of this torrent...


To be honest, I don't know myself.  I seeded all day yesterday and I found that I uploaded 128MB.

----------


## nlsthzn

> To be honest, I don't know myself.  I seeded all day yesterday and I found that I uploaded 128MB.


As it stands currently (in my client): 

64-bit - Uploaded 970MiB, 1 seeder (me) 0 leechers
32-bit - Uploaded 3.5GiB, 2 seeders, 2 leechers

----------


## fuduntu

> As it stands currently (in my client): 
> 
> 64-bit - Uploaded 970MiB, 1 seeder (me) 0 leechers
> 32-bit - Uploaded 3.5GiB, 2 seeders, 2 leechers


Hmm that's probably not worth it.  I stopped seeding late last night, needed the computer off net for a while.

----------


## nlsthzn

> Hmm that's probably not worth it.  I stopped seeding late last night, needed the computer off net for a while.


OK, in that case I will also cease with this action...

----------


## asifnaz

I am going to give it a try . It is looking good

----------


## toupeiro

Its nice to see a spinoff distro actually offer more than glitter..  I like the under-hood changes you are doing to differentiate your distribution, kudo's on that.  I may have to check this one out.

Don't know that I generally use fedora and rock solid in the same sentence too often though.  :Smile:   :Popcorn:

----------


## Lightstar

misleading name

fired!

----------


## fuduntu

> OK, in that case I will also cease with this action...


Sounds good.  I do appreciate you seeding the 14.6 torrents, thank you again for that.

----------


## fuduntu

> Its nice to see a spinoff distro actually offer more than glitter..  I like the under-hood changes you are doing to differentiate your distribution, kudo's on that.  I may have to check this one out.
> 
> Don't know that I generally use fedora and rock solid in the same sentence too often though.


Thanks, it has been a lot of work and I have a lot more work to do.  To be honest, it has also been a lot of fun.  Since it's just myself working on it (other than the original Fedora contributors) I have had the opportunity to get my hands deep into every aspect which has taught me a lot about how Fedora is assembled.  The Fedora team does an excellent job by the way.

I agree that Fedora was once known for not being stable, but it has become significantly more mature in the last year.

----------


## madjr

> Thanks, it has been a lot of work and I have a lot more work to do.  To be honest, it has also been a lot of fun.  Since it's just myself working on it (other than the original Fedora contributors) I have had the opportunity to get my hands deep into every aspect which has taught me a lot about how Fedora is assembled.  The Fedora team does an excellent job by the way.
> 
> I agree that Fedora was once known for not being stable, but it has become significantly more mature in the last year.


thats because their havent been too many exciting changes in the last year for fedora. Things have been a little quieter.

But expect tons of excitement next year !!

----------


## tkoco

> Sounds like you have a nice project going. If I had a laptop I'd give it a spin.


I wonder how it does on a USB stick:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623663

----------


## nlsthzn

Ran into this article webupd8 , but I was directed to it from here lxer... so it seems that Fuduntu continues to get exposure...

Firstly well done, clearly something in Fuduntu is working... then secondly, I am seriously reconsidering putting up some torrents again (many people will be put of downloading the ISO's if the best download speed they can get is 50kbps...)

Well, let me know...

----------


## fuduntu

> Ran into this article webupd8 , but I was directed to it from here lxer... so it seems that Fuduntu continues to get exposure...
> 
> Firstly well done, clearly something in Fuduntu is working... then secondly, I am seriously reconsidering putting up some torrents again (many people will be put of downloading the ISO's if the best download speed they can get is 50kbps...)
> 
> Well, let me know...


Thanks, it has been a lot of hard work building Fuduntu and I think that people are starting to warm up to it.  I had a comment requesting torrents, but only one.  I'll gladly blog it if you upload them, but I wouldn't put the effort into it unless you really wanted too.

----------


## nlsthzn

> Thanks, it has been a lot of hard work building Fuduntu and I think that people are starting to warm up to it.  I had a comment requesting torrents, but only one.  I'll gladly blog it if you upload them, but I wouldn't put the effort into it unless you really wanted too.


If my client didn't struggle so to do it I would be more inclined to do it... but struggling for hours for no apparent reason really makes it difficult for me to commit to this...

Also I have no idea when you will bring out a newer version that nullifies any effort put in to date :/

----------


## fuduntu

> If my client didn't struggle so to do it I would be more inclined to do it... but struggling for hours for no apparent reason really makes it difficult for me to commit to this...
> 
> Also I have no idea when you will bring out a newer version that nullifies any effort put in to date :/


Fuduntu is now in maintenance mode (since all the major work is complete), that means unless something major comes up I won't be releasing another ISO until next quarter.  I'm working on a road map.

----------


## nlsthzn

> Fuduntu is now in maintenance mode (since all the major work is complete), that means unless something major comes up I won't be releasing another ISO until next quarter.  I'm working on a road map.


So is it safe to say that 14.7 should be the norm for at least a month or two?

----------


## fuduntu

> So is it safe to say that 14.7 should be the norm for at least a month or two?


Barring any significant issues, yes.  My focus now will be building driver packages, creating a road map, building a release notes template, and working on a design spec.

----------


## nlsthzn

> Barring any significant issues, yes.  My focus now will be building driver packages, creating a road map, building a release notes template, and working on a design spec.


Ok... I will attempt torrent creation once again... I will even try and run Fuduntu in a virtual environment to check it out for myself... just not sure when I will get around to it all  :Smile:

----------


## nlsthzn

Sheese... starting to download 14.7 for the 5th time... why do I download and start messing with Virtualization at the same time  :Smile:  (so many reboots and log-outs)... lets try and finish it this time  :Very Happy:

----------


## nlsthzn

Ok,

Triple post I know...

http://www.sysprobs.com/install-fedo...uest-additions

I uses the above to try and install the guest-additions in Fuduntu 14.7 and even though it all completed successfully I still don't have any of the functionality... is there anything additional that might be needed to get this to work for Fuduntu?


Regards
Neil

PS - torrents should go up today if I get them to work :/

----------


## marily

Yeah, maybe Feduntu would be a better choice?

----------


## nlsthzn

:/ That's it!  I need assistance with uploading torrents... tried twice now and no luck... FRUSTRATION is very high right now!!!!!!

Help!

Please... QQ

----------


## nlsthzn

32-bit
http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?pa...6e61213726ace6

64-bit
http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?pa...10f36c6913f210

Don't ask :/

----------


## MonolithImmortal

Switched over to Fuduntu as my main distro the other night. I really like it.

So far I haven't run into any major bugs or anything negative to report.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## fuduntu

> 32-bit
> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?pa...6e61213726ace6
> 
> 64-bit
> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?pa...10f36c6913f210
> 
> Don't ask :/


Thank you, they are linked on the blog.

http://www.fewt.com/2010/12/torrents...available.html

----------


## Glenn nl

I just tried it and I like it a lot.  :Very Happy: 
I might switch from lubuntu to fuduntu.
Here are some of my suggestions for the next release:

-Replace openoffice with libreoffice (not in the fedora repos yet  :Sad:  )
-replace vinagre with remmina
-remove thunderbird (I guess almost everybody uses a webclient now, people who need a desktop client are probably 2 clicks away from add/remove software)
-Add simple-scan

I hope you consider my suggestions.
I'll follow this project.  :Very Happy:

----------


## fuduntu

> I just tried it and I like it a lot. 
> I might switch from lubuntu to fuduntu.
> Here are some of my suggestions for the next release:
> 
> -Replace openoffice with libreoffice (not in the fedora repos yet  )
> -replace vinagre with remmina
> -remove thunderbird (I guess almost everybody uses a webclient now, people who need a desktop client are probably 2 clicks away from add/remove software)
> -Add simple-scan
> 
> ...


Hi Glen!  I don't see a lot of value in switching from OpenOffice to LibreOffice, so that change probably won't happen in Fuduntu.  I agree with your opinion of removing Thunderbird making no email client a default which will happen in the next major release.  Simple Scan probably won't become a default, it's not really a commonly used tool on a portable.  It's in the repo though!

----------


## fuduntu

Fuduntu 14.7-2 released this morning brings:
 Preload - Preloads commonly used applications into memory Crebs - Wallpaper slideshow generator for GNOME Dropbox - Dropbox installer with 2GB of free online storage Samba Client - For access to Windows computers over the network
A screenshot of a Crebs custom slideshow:



More info on ~/blog.

Fuduntu Website: http://www.fuduntu.org

----------


## Glenn nl

> Hi Glen!  I don't see a lot of value in switching from OpenOffice to LibreOffice, so that change probably won't happen in Fuduntu.  I agree with your opinion of removing Thunderbird making no email client a default which will happen in the next major release.  Simple Scan probably won't become a default, it's not really a commonly used tool on a portable.  It's in the repo though!



I think you are right about Simple scan.  :Capital Razz: 
To further trim Fuduntu I think you could try removing mono.
Gnote is good enough to replace Tomboy I guess.

----------


## gnomeuser

As a former Fedora developer I chuckle a bit when they call any release of Fedora "rock solid". I remember what our QA requirements for shipping were. As a Banshee developer I have also seen a sharp increase in the number of bugs reported by Fedora users with F14.

It also seems to ship codecs which is problematic to say the least, right now they likely get away with it on account of being a tiny project with no real impact. If that changes I am sure this feature gets the chop.

Aside that I do miss yum after moving to Ubuntu, it is a far better designed cli package management application and it feels much more right in use. 

If I was to move to this I'd certainly miss apport and ppas, both of which have made a huge difference in how I work and use my distribution. I don't think it would be worth it as fundamentally Fuduntu doesn't bring anything to the table. The now abandoned nautilus-elementary e.g. is available for Ubuntu as well, and one could setup a kernel repo that carried the patched kernel Fuduntu uses if it proves a significant work for desktop workloads (though perhaps in this case, the right way would be to engage LKML and get these features into Mainline.. though for e.g. the BFS process scheduler that is likely to happen when personal pig aviation replaces the car)

----------


## fuduntu

> As a former Fedora developer I chuckle a bit when they call any release of Fedora "rock solid". I remember what our QA requirements for shipping were. As a Banshee developer I have also seen a sharp increase in the number of bugs reported by Fedora users with F14.
> 
> It also seems to ship codecs which is problematic to say the least, right now they likely get away with it on account of being a tiny project with no real impact. If that changes I am sure this feature gets the chop.
> 
> Aside that I do miss yum after moving to Ubuntu, it is a far better designed cli package management application and it feels much more right in use. 
> 
> If I was to move to this I'd certainly miss apport and ppas, both of which have made a huge difference in how I work and use my distribution. I don't think it would be worth it as fundamentally Fuduntu doesn't bring anything to the table. The now abandoned nautilus-elementary e.g. is available for Ubuntu as well, and one could setup a kernel repo that carried the patched kernel Fuduntu uses if it proves a significant work for desktop workloads (though perhaps in this case, the right way would be to engage LKML and get these features into Mainline.. though for e.g. the BFS process scheduler that is likely to happen when personal pig aviation replaces the car)


Fuduntu has a license to distribute the codecs.  There won't be any problems with them.  You mention that it doesn't bring anything to the table, but I challenge that.  My Lenovo runs for 7 hours on battery with Fuduntu, a feat not easily achievable with any other distribution.

Don't knock it until you have tried it, though many improvements aren't visible there are a lot of things done behind the scenes to improve the experience on a portable device.

----------


## Spice Weasel

> It also seems to ship codecs which is problematic to say the least, right now they likely get away with it on account of *being a tiny project with no real impact*. If that changes I am sure this feature gets the chop.


...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux

Most used distributions on servers and professional workstations in companies... based on Fedora...

----------


## keithpeter

Hello All

I'm posting this on my thinkpad T60-1952 booted from the live Fuduntu DVD. Looks nice and has reasonable fan control (an issue with this particular laptop).

Only issues so far: how to select a UK keyboard (System | Preferences | Keyboard lets me Add and select UK, but nothing happens, no UK option is added) and wake up from suspend (can't start any applications, general weirdness). 

I might install this to hard drive and see what happens...

----------


## kevdog

How come this distro has no mention on distrowatch?

----------


## kaldor

> How come this distro has no mention on distrowatch?


Distrowatch has a waiting period after registering to screen out projects that die off after a month or so.

----------


## gnomeuser

> ...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux
> 
> Most used distributions on servers and professional workstations in companies... based on Fedora...


Fedora doesn't ship codecs either. Fuduntu adds this feature on their own (likely by adding the rpmfusion repos by default).

----------


## Spice Weasel

> Fedora doesn't ship codecs either. Fuduntu adds this feature on their own (likely by adding the rpmfusion repos by default).


Forget it, I completely misunderstood what you said.

Codecs don't seem to be a problem except for in a few countries - so it shouldn't matter that much. From what I've seen no action has actually been taken unless the OS has been sold. Freely available distributions that aren't included on hardware seem to be fine. Linux Mint is a fairly big project and has had no trouble for including the codecs.

----------


## wojox

Out of curiosity Mr. Fewt, why are you pimping this here? I use Fedora 14 as my main OS on my desktop and haven't read anything about this a fedoraforums. I mean there is mention of it but nothing like this. Why not add it to the spins department?

Did you ever get that nvidia driver problem figured out? Calling it easy to use and then making your users download and install their own video driver seems strange.

Do you have a link to your repo's so I can look at them?

----------


## mr.farenheit

seems cool.

----------


## keithpeter

> Fedora doesn't ship codecs either. Fuduntu adds this feature on their own (likely by adding the rpmfusion repos by default).


A counter example: 'Scientific Linux', a recompile from the RHEL source, does come with mp3 player codecs and flash which are in their own core repository, not rpmforge. See

http://www.scientificlinux.org/

Fuduntu handles the fans really well on this T60 so I hope it continues to be developed!

----------


## fuduntu

> Fedora doesn't ship codecs either. Fuduntu adds this feature on their own (likely by adding the rpmfusion repos by default).


Fuduntu hosts licensed codecs in the fuduntu repo.

----------


## fuduntu

> Out of curiosity Mr. Fewt, why are you pimping this here? I use Fedora 14 as my main OS on my desktop and haven't read anything about this a fedoraforums. I mean there is mention of it but nothing like this. Why not add it to the spins department?
> 
> Did you ever get that nvidia driver problem figured out? Calling it easy to use and then making your users download and install their own video driver seems strange.
> 
> Do you have a link to your repo's so I can look at them?


This is just where I posted about it. The nvidia issue is worked around until I have a better solution.  The repo is http://www.fuduntu.org/fuduntu/14/RPMS, however it is hosted on SourceForge and they don't allow directory indexing.

It cannot be a spin, it contains packages not in the fedora repo.

----------


## fuduntu

> How come this distro has no mention on distrowatch?


It is on the waiting list.

----------


## fuduntu

> Out of curiosity Mr. Fewt, why are you pimping this here? I use Fedora 14 as my main OS on my desktop and haven't read anything about this a fedoraforums. I mean there is mention of it but nothing like this. Why not add it to the spins department?
> 
> Did you ever get that nvidia driver problem figured out? Calling it easy to use and then making your users download and install their own video driver seems strange.
> 
> Do you have a link to your repo's so I can look at them?


I started a thread at Fedora Forum for Fuduntu, thanks for the idea.

----------


## fuduntu

Fuduntu 14.7-3 is now available for Fuduntu users.

This important update brings significant font improvement through the integration of the Infinality freetype enhancement patches.  

Font rendering before:


Font rendering after:


Additionally, VLC is now a default package in response to the demand shown in the Fuduntu Defaults and Direction survey.



Screenshot:


More about this release at ~/Blog
Download Fuduntu today - http://www.fuduntu.org/

----------


## Famicube64

Nice work on the latest release, the font rendering looks great.

----------


## corrytonapple

The name being Fuduntu was not meant to be Fubuntu, like a different desktop environment of Ubuntu. 
Do you guys have plans on making a version for PowerPC? It looks nice, I will try to get it in VMware soon.  :Wink:

----------


## fuduntu

> The name being Fuduntu was not meant to be Fubuntu, like a different desktop environment of Ubuntu. 
> Do you guys have plans on making a version for PowerPC? It looks nice, I will try to get it in VMware soon.


I'm afraid there is no PowerPC hardware available to support maintaining a port.

----------


## ctrlmd

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## fuduntu

> 


????

----------


## NightwishFan

> ????


!!!!!!???

----------


## fuduntu

> !!!!!!???


LOL - Was just wondering the significance or the cause of the confusion prompting the previous post.

----------


## NightwishFan

Only thing I can gather is they do not understand the reasoning for no powerpc port. I agree, if it became practical and desired it might happen, but it is neither.  :Smile:

----------


## fuduntu

> Only thing I can gather is they do not understand the reasoning for no powerpc port. I agree, if it became practical and desired it might happen, but it is neither.


Yes, I agree.

----------


## leffelur

What's so special about it?

----------


## kelstertx

Well, I for one have to congratulate the Fuduntu distro.  

I have this older Compaq SR1617CL desktop that has a rather Linux-hostile set of hardware in it (not to mention cr@ppy HP bios with all the headaches associated).  I've tried dozens of distros and none could even boot to the desktop on it.  It was sitting on a shelf being useless until a distro came along that could run on it. 

Today, having just tried Fuduntu on a different box using my i-odd drive, and being impressed with the speed and polish, I decided to try it on that nasty old Compaq.  To my surprise, it booted right to the desktop, correct resolution, with sound and network working.  Animations ran the right speed too, indicating weird bios clock issues are not causing problems.  So I'm installing it to the HDD and I plan to send it to a friend in another state whose Ubuntu computer died on him.  Sort of a freebie donation to get him back online without buying new stuff.  Fuduntu saved me having to buy a motherboard/cpu/ram and build up the other empty case on the shelf!

I'm keeping Fuduntu on my I-Odd as part of my arsenal.  When Debian-based distros can't figure out the hardware, it's a great alternative.  I'll probably still use the 'buntu's first, since I know them better and have customizing scripts already written.  But I'm definitely putting Fuduntu into the rotation too.

----------


## corrytonapple

> I'm afraid there is no PowerPC hardware available to support maintaining a port.


Thanks for answering. When Comcast sends us a new router, I will have internet on my computer and be able to download it.  :Wink:

----------


## Dark_Stang

> Building on the rock solid Fedora base


Fedora is just Redhat's beta branch... 

Beta does not equal Rock Solid.
Beta != Rock Solid
Beta <> Rock Solid
not (Beta = Rock Solid)
not (Beta == Rock Solid)

----------


## fuduntu

> Fedora is just Redhat's beta branch... 
> 
> Beta does not equal Rock Solid.
> Beta != Rock Solid
> Beta <> Rock Solid
> not (Beta = Rock Solid)
> not (Beta == Rock Solid)


This was once true, but it is no longer the case.

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Stable...updates_vision

----------


## Bramkaandorp

Out of curiosity:

Any Ubuntu based distro will have the "hard disc clicking sound" issue with an eeepc 1005p (as far as I could gather).

Since this is Fedora based, that issue will be non existent, am I right?

Anyway, I will switch from windows as soon as I have a week of spare time (to get used to it).

Cheers, and good luck with the FUD.

Bram

----------


## fuduntu

> Out of curiosity:
> 
> Any Ubuntu based distro will have the "hard disc clicking sound" issue with an eeepc 1005p (as far as I could gather).
> 
> Since this is Fedora based, that issue will be non existent, am I right?
> 
> Anyway, I will switch from windows as soon as I have a week of spare time (to get used to it).
> 
> Cheers, and good luck with the FUD.
> ...


I can't promise that something like that would or wouldn't be an issue in Fuduntu.

May the FUD be untu you my friend.

----------


## corrytonapple

> Out of curiosity:
> 
> Any Ubuntu based distro will have the "hard disc clicking sound" issue with an eeepc 1005p (as far as I could gather).
> 
> Since this is Fedora based, that issue will be non existent, am I right?
> 
> Anyway, I will switch from windows as soon as I have a week of spare time (to get used to it).
> 
> Cheers, and good luck with the FUD.
> ...


Make sure it is not just an Ubuntu problem.  That could be a failing Hard disc, but I assume you already know that.  :Wink:

----------


## fuduntu

> Make sure it is not just an Ubuntu problem.  That could be a failing Hard disc, but I assume you already know that.


That's a very good point.  Some drives are just noisy though, the original drive in my netbook drove me insane with constant clicks.  The noise from the scorpio blue that replaced isn't even noticeable.

----------


## fuduntu

Fuduntu 14.7-7 is released, This update integrates likewise open for MSAD authentication, and improves the titlebar by removing the menu icon.

Fuduntu packages are now split into stable, testing, and source repositories, the testing and source repositories are disabled by default but can be enabled by editing /etc/yum.repos.d/fuduntu.repo.

Screenshots, and more information about this release:

http://www.fewt.com/2011/01/fuduntu-...wise-open.html

----------


## BrokenKingpin

This has to be the worst distro name out there.

----------


## fuduntu

> This has to be the worst distro name out there.


There is nothing wrong with the name Fuduntu.

----------


## kabloink

> This has to be the worst distro name out there.


Worse than Yggdrasil? Sure the name had Norse mythology roots, but to the average person it was more like "What the heck is a Yggdrasil".

----------


## fuduntu

> Worse than Yggdrasil? Sure the name had Norse mythology roots, but to the average person it was more like "What the heck is a Yggdrasil".


Distrowatch lists tons of distributions with worse names than _Fuduntu_.

----------


## Bramkaandorp

> That's a very good point.  Some drives are just noisy though, the original drive in my netbook drove me insane with constant clicks.  The noise from the scorpio blue that replaced isn't even noticeable.


The clicking is not from my experience, but an official problem listed on the Netbook Remix page for Ubuntu. I have only tried Easy Peasy once (june 2010), but because of hard Disk Malfunction (even in Windows 7) I had it sent back for repare. I haven't tried any Ubuntu-based distro on my laptop since, because of the bug listed on the Ubuntu page.

Since I haven't heard of this bug in Fedora, I wanted to give it a try.

Anyway, AuroraOS is almost done, and if it doesn't have the "Hard disk click" (on account of having an entirely different kernel), I will also try it.

Right, that's the Ubuntu bit out of the way...


I have problems with the brightness controls in Fuduntu (and all other Linux distros as of yet) on my EEEPC 1005P. I guess this is inherent in the program behind the controls, but it is such a low level issue (for a simple user), that i really puts me off from using it.

I will follow the newsfeed, and wish you good luck with the future. Here's hoping for a time when "FUD" is no longer just a bad word.

Cheers,

Bram

----------


## fuduntu

> The clicking is not from my experience, but an official problem listed on the Netbook Remix page for Ubuntu. I have only tried Easy Peasy once (june 2010), but because of hard Disk Malfunction (even in Windows 7) I had it sent back for repare. I haven't tried any Ubuntu-based distro on my laptop since, because of the bug listed on the Ubuntu page.
> 
> Since I haven't heard of this bug in Fedora, I wanted to give it a try.
> 
> Anyway, AuroraOS is almost done, and if it doesn't have the "Hard disk click" (on account of having an entirely different kernel), I will also try it.
> 
> Right, that's the Ubuntu bit out of the way...
> 
> 
> ...


We are a little behind with Aurora, but if you have seen the blog and the screenshots of the installer it's a really good sign of things to come.  Aurora will be a fantastic OS.

I pushed kernel 2.6.37 up to the Fuduntu testing repository a little while ago, you should test it with your 1005P to see if your brightness keys start working.  To enable it, configure the test repository to enabled=1 in /etc/yum.repos.d/fuduntu.repo.  Also, check that you are running the latest BIOS from Asus, some of the older Asus BIOS had some issues with their function key codes.

Yes, hopefully FUD will no longer be the bad word that we made it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JDShu

When I saw that your newest version uses the latest kernel I got excited, so I'm trying Fuduntu right now on my eeepc. So far it seems to have much better power management than Ubuntu, but I can't compare it fairly until I get the broadcom wireless to work. Any hints on how to enable brcm80211?

----------


## BrokenKingpin

> Worse than Yggdrasil? Sure the name had Norse mythology roots, but to the average person it was more like "What the heck is a Yggdrasil".


Oh it is worse. Yggdrasil flows off the tongue, Fuduntu just sounds horrible and gives no credibility to the distro with such a horrendous name.

----------


## BrokenKingpin

> Any hints on how to enable brcm80211?


Install Ubuntu/Debian.

----------


## fuduntu

> Oh it is worse. Yggdrasil flows off the tongue, Fuduntu just sounds horrible and gives no credibility to the distro with such a horrendous name.


Ok, you don't like the name.  No need to keep complaining about it.

----------


## fuduntu

> When I saw that your newest version uses the latest kernel I got excited, so I'm trying Fuduntu right now on my eeepc. So far it seems to have much better power management than Ubuntu, but I can't compare it fairly until I get the broadcom wireless to work. Any hints on how to enable brcm80211?


You might find a quick fix in the fedora forum.

----------


## Bramkaandorp

> We are a little behind with Aurora, but if you have seen the blog and the screenshots of the installer it's a really good sign of things to come.  Aurora will be a fantastic OS.
> 
> I pushed kernel 2.6.37 up to the Fuduntu testing repository a little while ago, you should test it with your 1005P to see if your brightness keys start working.  To enable it, configure the test repository to enabled=1 in /etc/yum.repos.d/fuduntu.repo.  Also, check that you are running the latest BIOS from Asus, some of the older Asus BIOS had some issues with their function key codes.
> 
> Yes, hopefully FUD will no longer be the bad word that we made it.


Well the controls do work, however, there is no neat linear brightness increase. In fact, full brightness is in there at least twice.

Sadly, Updating the BIOS doesn't sound like a necessary step, since the controls do work in Windows 7 (the native system of the laptop).

Whatever happens, I'll just wait and see.

Cheers

----------


## Icehuck

> When I saw that your newest version uses the latest kernel I got excited, so I'm trying Fuduntu right now on my eeepc. So far it seems to have much better power management than Ubuntu, but I can't compare it fairly until I get the broadcom wireless to work. Any hints on how to enable brcm80211?


Do you really want to use the open source driver or can you work with using broadcom's drivers?

If you don't need to use the complete open source driver, see http://www.fuduntu.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=17

----------


## JDShu

> Do you really want to use the open source driver or can you work with using broadcom's drivers?
> 
> If you don't need to use the complete open source driver, see http://www.fuduntu.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=17


Ah thats too bad, I kinda wanted to try the open source drivers. I guess they are still in staging after all. Thanks for the link though, I 'll try it out!

----------


## fuduntu

> Ah thats too bad, I kinda wanted to try the open source drivers. I guess they are still in staging after all. Thanks for the link though, I 'll try it out!


Did those drivers work for you?

----------


## earthpigg

I kinda-sorta didn't see anything important to me with Fuduntu until I saw the claim of improved battery life.

How drastic is the difference?

----------


## fuduntu

> I kinda-sorta didn't see anything important to me with Fuduntu until I saw the claim of improved battery life.
> 
> How drastic is the difference?


I get 10.25 hours on my eee pc 1000he, and 7 hours on my lenovo t400.

Others report significant improvements on other models.

----------


## JDShu

> Did those drivers work for you?


It turned out to be too much hassle (or I was just too lazy) so I installed ubuntu on it again. I did however, move the /tmp to ram and installed Jupiter, and changed swappiness to 10 which helped increase battery life somewhat.

----------


## fuduntu

> It turned out to be too much hassle (or I was just too lazy) so I installed ubuntu on it again. I did however, move the /tmp to ram and installed Jupiter, and changed swappiness to 10 which helped increase battery life somewhat.


Cool, whatever works best for you.

----------


## NightwishFan

Yeah, do not get discouraged! Fuduntu looks cool and the name suits it fine. I still have yet to try it as my net is slow, and I like to share bandwidth with others in the household that do games, so I try not to download large files all the time.

I am a heavy Ubuntu/Debian loyalist, though I really like Fedora as well, especially lately, but I prefer apparmor to SELinux. (I actually know the basics of apparmor and can administrate it is why  :Smile:  ). However, I am sure you could get as big as Mint if you wanted by appealing to crowds from both Ubuntu and Fedora communities.

----------


## kaldor

> I get 10.25 hours on my eee pc 1000he, and 7 hours on my lenovo t400.
> 
> Others report significant improvements on other models.


I get ~1 hour on my HP dv27xx notebook and that's with the backlight turned to lowest. If I can figure out why Fedora 14 (and any other distro with kernel 2.6.35 or greater) hate my Wireless card, I should give this a shot. 

Is it easy to install the NVIDIA proprietary drivers in Fuduntu? I don't want to go through a longish howto and then discover NVIDIA-related issues like what happened to me on F13.

----------


## fuduntu

> I get ~1 hour on my HP dv27xx notebook and that's with the backlight turned to lowest. If I can figure out why Fedora 14 (and any other distro with kernel 2.6.35 or greater) hate my Wireless card, I should give this a shot. 
> 
> Is it easy to install the NVIDIA proprietary drivers in Fuduntu? I don't want to go through a longish howto and then discover NVIDIA-related issues like what happened to me on F13.


http://www.fuduntu.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14

----------


## fuduntu

> Yeah, do not get discouraged! Fuduntu looks cool and the name suits it fine. I still have yet to try it as my net is slow, and I like to share bandwidth with others in the household that do games, so I try not to download large files all the time.
> 
> I am a heavy Ubuntu/Debian loyalist, though I really like Fedora as well, especially lately, but I prefer apparmor to SELinux. (I actually know the basics of apparmor and can administrate it is why  ). However, I am sure you could get as big as Mint if you wanted by appealing to crowds from both Ubuntu and Fedora communities.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.  :Very Happy: 

I dunno if Fuduntu will ever get as big as Mint, but it would be really cool if it did!

----------


## kaldor

> Thanks for the vote of confidence. 
> 
> I dunno if Fuduntu will ever get as big as Mint, but it would be really cool if it did!


The Fuduntu project seems to do to Fedora what Mint does to Ubuntu. That's a good thing  :Wink: 

Keep it up. It's great to finally see a NON-Ubuntu remix finally doing well. Fusion looked cool, but they don't do anything.

Edit: I just gave it a fair run on my laptop from the LiveCD instead of Virtualbox (I haven't looked at Fuduntu since you made that thread on the other forum  :Wink:  )

I like the refinements and new theme. Too bad my wireless isn't working. It seems very responsive and there's no delay when moving the windows even on LiveCD. Is this due to the 2.6.37 kernel? If so.. awesome.

----------


## kaldor

*bump*

I finally figured out my wireless problem; it also fixed some other issues I had across all distros.

Gave Fuduntu a good spin on the livecd (used it for 20 minutes or so doing everyday tasks) and I have very little to complain about. The fonts look a bit awkward on my laptop (1280 x 800) but that's nothing major.

I found a few bugs that weren't present in Fedora 14, though. I can't seem to change any settings. I first tried to change fonts, but they wouldn't change. I then tried to enable edge-scrolling on my touchpad (System > Preferences > Mouse) and that didn't work. I tried to change the theme, but nothing happened. Is this a common issue? I couldn't even change the wallpaper  :Sad: 

Apart from what I just stated, I think it's a great distro. Finally a viable non-Ubuntu respin  :Smile:

----------


## fuduntu

> *bump*
> 
> I finally figured out my wireless problem; it also fixed some other issues I had across all distros.
> 
> Gave Fuduntu a good spin on the livecd (used it for 20 minutes or so doing everyday tasks) and I have very little to complain about. The fonts look a bit awkward on my laptop (1280 x 800) but that's nothing major.
> 
> I found a few bugs that weren't present in Fedora 14, though. I can't seem to change any settings. I first tried to change fonts, but they wouldn't change. I then tried to enable edge-scrolling on my touchpad (System > Preferences > Mouse) and that didn't work. I tried to change the theme, but nothing happened. Is this a common issue? I couldn't even change the wallpaper 
> 
> Apart from what I just stated, I think it's a great distro. Finally a viable non-Ubuntu respin


That is most likely due to the read only filesystem.  I would expect you would have different results after installing the distribution.

Glad that you enjoyed trying it out!

----------


## kaldor

If I am confident enough to go through installing the NVIDIA drivers on Fuduntu (*shudder F12) I might use it on my laptop for a bit. It seems a perfect fit for my laptop.

I believe I read that the Fedora Project has a new method of releasing updates (quality over features in an installed version) and that makes me happy about it overall. A Fedora 12 update managed to ruin my installation... thankfully I had recently backed up my home folder before that.

Updates should be smoother on F14 than before, I assume?

----------


## fuduntu

> If I am confident enough to go through installing the NVIDIA drivers on Fuduntu (*shudder F12) I might use it on my laptop for a bit. It seems a perfect fit for my laptop.
> 
> I believe I read that the Fedora Project has a new method of releasing updates (quality over features in an installed version) and that makes me happy about it overall. A Fedora 12 update managed to ruin my installation... thankfully I had recently backed up my home folder before that.
> 
> Updates should be smoother on F14 than before, I assume?


The NVidia how-to in the Fuduntu forum works pretty well.  The Fedora updates have been pretty solid for me since 12, they have been pretty smooth.  The only update that's been problematic has been firefox, and it has just been an annoyance since they overwrite the default browser profile without checking first to see if it's been changed with each update.

----------


## fuduntu

I wanted to let everyone know that Fuduntu 14.8-2 is now available for existing Fuduntu users.  It will automatically install when you update today.

New in this release - Ailurus, an advanced Ubuntu tweak like utility, Nautilus Actions Configuration tool, and the return of Tomboy.

More at ~/Blog - http://www.fewt.com/2011/01/fuduntu-148-2-update.html

64bit torrent

32bit torrent

----------


## fuduntu

WOW, so many changes since my last post here.

To catch you all up, several new team members have joined Fuduntu, and we have released 14.8-4.

AWN is now a preference, available to users as an option the next time they log in after updating.

Obligatory screenshot of Fuduntu with AWN:



_Note: The wallpaper depicted is Modern Tartan MonoChroma which has been licensed to Fuduntu, and is hosted in the fuduntu-backgrounds package now available for installation from the repository._

Many many bugs have been fixed, several packages have been added including Chromium, Adobe Flash 10.2, and ICE which I ported over from Peppermint!

Lots of great stuff happening these days, give Fuduntu a try.  It is available from SourceForge, or torrent.

More info including download links here.

----------


## uRock

^^^Nice!

----------


## fuduntu

> ^^^Nice!


Thanks!  :Guitar:

----------


## blah...

Tried it out and installed it, and I'm enjoying it very much.  :Smile:  Good work!

----------


## handy

I'm currently downloading the 64bit torrent from here:

http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?pa...f74832ad331343

As I write this there is only 1 seeder, but I'm not in a hurry. If anyone else wants to hop on this torrent we can help each other out some.

----------


## fuduntu

> I'm currently downloading the 64bit torrent from here:
> 
> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?pa...f74832ad331343
> 
> As I write this there is only 1 seeder, but I'm not in a hurry. If anyone else wants to hop on this torrent we can help each other out some.


The primary seeder is on a 30/30 connection so it should still be a pretty fast download, but more seeds would definitely be very helpful.  :Very Happy:

----------


## NightwishFan

Congrats, seems like project is going well. I am happy to recommend it, and had two times just yesterday I had valid reason to do so.  :Smile:

----------


## handy

> The primary seeder is on a 30/30 connection so it should still be a pretty fast download, but more seeds would definitely be very helpful.


I wasn't in a hurry.

It is downloaded now; I haven't looked at it yet, & I won't tonight (this morning) as I really should go to bed.  :Smile: 

_[edit:] I too have recommended it a couple of times. I'm basing my recommendations on the positive feedback that I've read._

----------


## fuduntu

I wanted to let everyone know that the Fuduntu 14.9 Release Candidate is now available for download.  We need testers to help validate 14.9 before flagging it stable.

The Linux kernel has been updated to the latest stable release of the 2.6.37 branch, 2.6.37-2.  In addition, AWN is now the default bottom panel.  A bottom panel chooser preference has been added allowing users to easily switch between a GNOME bottom panel, and AWN.  Many other exciting new changes too including new backgrounds, compiz auto-enable, and much more!

*Obligatory screenshots:
*
Non Compiz enabled desktop:
    

Compiz enabled desktop:
   

If you would like to help test, click over to the announcement for download links.

----------


## fuduntu

> I wanted to let everyone know that the Fuduntu 14.9 Release Candidate is now available for download.  We need testers to help validate 14.9 before flagging it stable.
> 
> The Linux kernel has been updated to the latest stable release of the 2.6.37 branch, 2.6.37-2.  In addition, AWN is now the default bottom panel.  A bottom panel chooser preference has been added allowing users to easily switch between a GNOME bottom panel, and AWN.  Many other exciting new changes too including new backgrounds, compiz auto-enable, and much more!
> 
> *Obligatory screenshots:
> *
> Non Compiz enabled desktop:
>     
> 
> ...


Fuduntu 14.9 has been released!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/fuduntu-...-released.html

----------


## fuduntu

Yesterday Fuduntu initiated a donation drive in hopes to collect enough money to set up a package build farm and within 24 hours we have collected $190 of the $300 needed for this effort!  To those of you at Ubuntu Forum that use Fuduntu, we thank you.  Just $110 left to go and we will have systems dedicated to packaging and maintaining software used to build Fuduntu!

For more information about our donation drive, click over to Fuduntu Forum [ LINK ].

_Note: We met our goal, and our new build farm has been brought online.  Thanks to all that donated to Fuduntu!_

----------


## fuduntu

Fuduntu has made it to Distrowatch!  If you have a moment, why not give us a click to show your support.

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=fuduntu

----------


## fuduntu

The Fuduntu 14.10 Release Candidate is ready for testing.  This release brings many changes and improvements to the Fuduntu Linux distribution over previous Fuduntu releases.

*Included in this release:*
 Linux kernel 2.6.39 Adobe Flash 10.3 EXT4 is now the default filesystem Support for nVidia (akmod-nvidia), and ATI (akmod-catalyst) proprietary drivers A tool to simplify customizing your installation (System - Preferences - Customize your Installation) A Theme Refresh New tweaks to improve Flash playback Bug fixes Patch Rollup

*Default Applications (for new installations only):*
 Chromium 11 Google Mail Empathy Google Docs Banshee VLC

*No longer default, but available via AlterEgo:*
 Likewise Open Firefox Thunderbird

With this change, the Fuduntu team has trimmed the installation ISO to under 1GB so it again fits on a 1GB USB stick.

*Obligatory Screenshots:*
Fuduntu 14.10 Default:


System Resource Usage:


AlterEgo - The new Fuduntu Customization Tool


This Release Candidate has passed the Fuduntu test plan* and is ready for testing by a wider audience.  Any updates to the media following this release will also be available to those that installed from the Release Candidate media.

Existing Fuduntu users will gain all of the benefits of 14.10 with the exception of EXT4.  AlterEgo will be available in the Stable repository for installation (fuduntu-alterego).

_Note: The Release Candidate is functionally identical to what we hope to release as Stable.  With that, there are still packages that may be needed that have not yet been flagged stable including kernel-devel and kernel-headers as it would impact existing users to move them early.  To install these packages, enable the testing repository in /etc/yum.repos.d/fuduntu.repo.

* An issue has been identified with sound and Flash on 64bit Fuduntu, the fix is to yum -y install alsa-plugins-pulseaudio.i686, and then run /usr/lib/flash-plugin/setup install as root.  This has been fixed in a new 64bit RC ISO, now available below.
_
Download: Fuduntu 14.10 RC - [ 32bit ] [ 64bit ]
MD5 sums 32bit:084e48903b6e8ce68e831582d3f21009 64bit:6e5b4f26eef10ac88a010ecdd6327403

----------


## kaldor

Nice. Keep it up; really great to see a quality Fedora-based distro. Though, I still think the non-serious name will hold it back a little from people outside of the niche.

Edit: Call me a nitpick, but I think the lighting/gradient in the titlebars (from the screenshots) are a bit dramatic and not subtle enough.  :Smile:

----------


## fuduntu

> Nice. Keep it up; really great to see a quality Fedora-based distro. Though, I still think the non-serious name will hold it back a little from people outside of the niche.
> 
> Edit: Call me a nitpick, but I think the lighting/gradient in the titlebars (from the screenshots) are a bit dramatic and not subtle enough.


I don't know, you may be right but on the other hand it's attracting a lot of users because they think the name is fun.

One comment I read recently:  What fu-duntu it?

hah!

----------


## el_koraco

The name rocks.

----------


## fuduntu

Note to mods (if you are reading) .. this thread would probably be better kept in the other OS forum.  :Smile:

----------


## timZZ

What made you want to branch off another distribution?

Ubuntu sits very well with the average consumer ... Where Fedora is cutting edge and I enjoy both.

What is your market?

----------


## fuduntu

> What made you want to branch off another distribution?
> 
> Ubuntu sits very well with the average consumer ... Where Fedora is cutting edge and I enjoy both.
> 
> What is your market?


I left Ubuntu a few years ago but I didn't intend to create a distribution, it just happened.

I put a lot of time into Aurora, but it's pretty far behind (which is no-one's fault, the team just got busy).  I was using Fedora at work after switching from Ubuntu, and decided to make a live USB with my configuration.

An upload to SourceForge, and a couple of comments on my blog later, and here we are.  :Smile: 

The target market is portable computers, but it's a really good fit for desktops too.

----------


## handy

It is nice to see that Fuduntu has made it to DistroWatch.com.

Congratulation's fewt, you & your team's hard work & enthusiasm just keeps on shining through, with a sense of humour to boot! =D>

----------


## fuduntu

> It is nice to see that Fuduntu has made it to DistroWatch.com.
> 
> Congratulation's fewt, you & your team's hard work & enthusiasm just keeps on shining through, with a sense of humour to boot! =D>


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Glad to see Fuduntu growing from strength to strength... 


404

----------


## shuttleworthwannabe

Any luck with getting F15 edition to fuduntu? I really like the Gnome 3 desktop. Great work though--I have installed on my Dell Vostro 3700 and all works well--the nvidia and broadcom drivers I fetched from the repo's--just point and click and all works (had to reboot though to take effect). Thanks.

S

----------


## fuduntu

> Any luck with getting F15 edition to fuduntu? I really like the Gnome 3 desktop. Great work though--I have installed on my Dell Vostro 3700 and all works well--the nvidia and broadcom drivers I fetched from the repo's--just point and click and all works (had to reboot though to take effect). Thanks.
> 
> S


Fuduntu 15 is on hold, and we are continuing to develop Fuduntu 14.  I tested Fedora 15 as a base for a new version of Fuduntu, but didn't think it was ready yet.  We are going to stick with our current base, and continue to improve what we have rather than jumping head first into a new distribution so quickly.

We can't really offer a mature distribution if we make our users upgrade every 6 months.  :Wink: 

That said though, we'll have to take some action to move off of GNOME 2.x sooner or later, but we still have some time left in the Fedora 14 lifecycle so for now we can focus on more important things.  :Smile:

----------


## unknownPoster

> Any luck with getting F15 edition to fuduntu? I really like the Gnome 3 desktop. Great work though--I have installed on my Dell Vostro 3700 and all works well--the nvidia and broadcom drivers I fetched from the repo's--just point and click and all works (had to reboot though to take effect). Thanks.
> 
> S


We don't feel that Gnome 3 is appropriate for our needs at this point in time. 

The team ultimately decided to continue to improve Fuduntu 14 rather than changing bases to Fedora 15. Our ultimate goal is to no longer depend upon Fedora and this is just the first step in achieving that goal.

(FYI, I'm Jeremiah at Fuduntu Forums if anyone questions the validity of this post.)

EDIT: Too late.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## shuttleworthwannabe

As you long as the distro (fuduntu) is snappy and responsive I will continue to promote it and use it; Ubuntu has really gotten too heavy for my liking (almost Windows like). 

again, well done and thanks for offering us users such a choice.

SWB

----------


## fuduntu

The Fuduntu team is pleased to announce the general availability of Fuduntu 14.10.  This release continues our tradition of small incremental improvements bringing new versions of several important packages, and bug fixes to the Fuduntu Linux distribution.

*Included in this release:*
 Linux kernel 2.6.39.1 Adobe Flash 10.3 Chromium 12 Shotwell 0.10.1 EXT4 is now our default filesystem during installation Support for nVidia (akmod-nvidia), and ATI** (akmod-catalyst) proprietary drivers A tool to help simplify customizing your installation A Theme refresh, correcting several bugs and streamlining the look and feel. New background choices New tweaks to improve Flash playback Bug fixes As always, the quarterly patch rollup

*Default Applications (for new installations only):*
 Chromium 12 Google Mail Empathy Google Docs Banshee VLC

With this release, the Fuduntu team has trimmed the installation media to under 1GB.  Fuduntu once again fits on a 1GB USB stick.

*Obligatory Screenshot:*
Fuduntu 14.10 Default:


*New Background(s):*




Existing Fuduntu users gain all of the benefits of 14.10 with the exception of EXT4 through their normal updates. AlterEgo is available in the Stable repository for installation by existing users (beesu yum install fuduntu-alterego).

Fuduntu Website - Fuduntu.org
Fuduntu Community - Fuduntu Forum
Distrowatch - Fuduntu

Download: 14.10 - 32Bit: [ Primary, Alternate ] 64Bit: [ Primary, Alternate ]

MD5 sums 32bit:2b3df7457881dd428665f93db200aa2f 64bit:9b7c5cb183ddd5b847c57151304e3752

** ATI graphics support is available in the Fuduntu repository, however due to a lack of testers with sufficient ATI hardware it is not well tested.  YMMV.  If you have issues with ATI support, please consider joining Fuduntu Forum to help test for future releases.

----------


## silex89

> Gonna download tonight, Vmachine, might make primary OS.
> 
> Add Torrents please.



Same here!  :Very Happy: , try out before review!  :Smile: 


Best Luck  :Smile:

----------


## shuttleworthwannabe

Hi Fuduntu, downloaded the ISO and installed the x64 bit on my Dell Vostro 3700 (nvidia gfroce gt 330m).
I tried installing broadcom from the repo's and it does this flawlessly--have to reboot for it to take.
But as for the nvidia drivers, the ones (akmod-nvidia) listed in the repo's do not take--the system just froze while Iwas installing; and then had to hard reboot. Would not go beyond the boot throbber. Any suggestions?
BTW, the LiveDVD runs well, and congrats for making this version. It is so snappy.

Regards
swb

----------


## wiiija

This seems rather nice, just tried out the livecd, very smooth distro indeed, nice one! 

Only thing that I'm gutted about is wireless doesn't work out of the box (realtek 8191) just like fedora 15, not sure how much of a faff it is to get working so I'll leave it for when I have more time  :Smile:

----------


## fuduntu

> Hi Fuduntu, downloaded the ISO and installed the x64 bit on my Dell Vostro 3700 (nvidia gfroce gt 330m).
> I tried installing broadcom from the repo's and it does this flawlessly--have to reboot for it to take.
> But as for the nvidia drivers, the ones (akmod-nvidia) listed in the repo's do not take--the system just froze while Iwas installing; and then had to hard reboot. Would not go beyond the boot throbber. Any suggestions?
> BTW, the LiveDVD runs well, and congrats for making this version. It is so snappy.
> 
> Regards
> swb


WOW, that's weird.  We don't have a lot of testers to help test the NVidia and ATI chipset drivers.  About the best we can do is test it on one of my desktops where it seems to work fine.  It shouldn't hang during installation though, sometimes it takes a few minutes to compile the kernel module.

I'll check and see if there are newer versions.

----------


## shuttleworthwannabe

Ok new problem---I reinstalled. Now I can't even install broadcom wl drivers.



> # yum install kmod-wl
> Loaded plugins: langpacks, presto, refresh-packagekit
> Adding en_US to language list
> Setting up Install Process
> Resolving Dependencies
> --> Running transaction check
> ---> Package kmod-wl.x86_64 0:5.100.82.38-8 set to be installed
> --> Processing Dependency: kmod-wl-2.6.39-1.fc14.x86_64 >= 5.100.82.38-8 for package: kmod-wl-5.100.82.38-8.x86_64
> --> Running transaction check
> ...


Same error for kmod-nvidia

Any help?

----------


## fuduntu

> Ok new problem---I reinstalled. Now I can't even install broadcom wl drivers.
> 
> 
> Same error for kmod-nvidia
> 
> Any help?




```
yum install akmod-wl akmod-nvidia
```

----------


## shuttleworthwannabe

Yup, it is downloading now. Will give you some feedback.

Also, I noticed there is no OpenOffice/LibreOffice; anyway to install this through Terminal?

----------


## Spice Weasel

> Yup, it is downloading now. Will give you some feedback.
> 
> Also, I noticed there is no OpenOffice/LibreOffice; anyway to install this through Terminal?


_su -c "yum groupinstall "Office/Productivity""_

----------


## shuttleworthwannabe

yum install akmod-wl and -nvidia worked perfectly. On reboot, the boot splash was different, but eventually loaded the desktop. On login, the screen dpi was set to 107 instead of 96. so fonts were larger than usual.

Wireless is working fine now.

Thanks
Will give Fuduntu 14.10 a whirl now and see if it sticks with me. I like so far!

Swb

----------


## shuttleworthwannabe

Firefox 5 just released--any way of installing this in Fuduntu 14.10? I have 3.6.17 from repo right now.
So far all is good in Fuduntu--love it.

----------


## ubume2

I'm impressed with 14.10. It installs flawlessly (unlike Fedora, which Fuduntu replaced on my Desktop).

It looks a lot like Ubuntu.  

I had a problem with software update after the initial boot. I used the terminal to update packages.  After that software update worked fine.

It's refreshing to see a distro that just works out of the box. No crashes or freezes. Are you listening, Fedora?

For Gnome Legacy, consider Fuduntu 14.10.

I still think Ubuntu puts out a superior product, in all its variations.
Edit:
I think Lubuntu is faster. Fuduntu is about as fast as Lucid Lynx. Still working great!

----------


## Rodney9

> This seems rather nice, just tried out the livecd, very smooth distro indeed, nice one! 
> 
> Only thing that I'm gutted about is wireless doesn't work out of the box (realtek 8191) just like fedora 15, not sure how much of a faff it is to get working so I'll leave it for when I have more time


I like the look of it, but I'm wondering if you can use realtek RTL8191SE wireless as you can in Ubuntu ?

----------


## wiiija

Not out of the box it seems, I'm very happy with Mint LXDE 11 RC at the moment so not had a chance to figure out how to get it working. Would be nice if the drivers were included in the next Fuduntu release, Ubuntu and its derivatives seem to be the only ones who can get this right!

----------


## fuduntu

> Not out of the box it seems, I'm very happy with Mint LXDE 11 RC at the moment so not had a chance to figure out how to get it working. Would be nice if the drivers were included in the next Fuduntu release, Ubuntu and its derivatives seem to be the only ones who can get this right!


The only way for this to be possible would be for people with this hardware to help get the hardware working with Fuduntu, and then help us package and test it between releases.

Otherwise, we are not really well positioned to support it as we can't test it.

----------


## wiiija

I'm more than willing to help as the distro is rather nice. I will reinstall again this week and see about getting the wireless working, I doubt it will be incredibly difficult, I have the linux drivers here so I will try a simple make and install.

----------


## fuduntu

> I'm more than willing to help as the distro is rather nice. I will reinstall again this week and see about getting the wireless working, I doubt it will be incredibly difficult, I have the linux drivers here so I will try a simple make and install.


Sounds great!  If it's as easy as make and make install then I can build a kmod package that will build them for you once you get it tested.  I'd recommend starting a thread at Fuduntu Forum when you are ready to work on it more.  :Very Happy:

----------


## daengmappuji

At first i think it is Ubuntu based OS, but it is Ubuntu and Fedora Based OS.
It name look strange. Haha  :Very Happy: 

And, did here know how about packages in this distro. Debian?

----------


## fuduntu

Happy Anniversary Fuduntu!  Today we are officially forked, and are now an independent distribution.

Fedora: Thanks for building a solid foundation!  :Very Happy: 

Fuduntu 14.12 - is now available.  :Very Happy: 

http://www.fewt.com/2011/11/fuduntu-...niversary.html

----------


## c-m

is the project still running?

Got a usb with it on and tested on my dell mini9. It runs great so far, but i don't want to commit unless there is some support/continuity.

Saw it's got vlc 2.0 so that's nice.

I'm currently running LXDE mint 12, but getting annoyed with the power management in it, or lack there of and the fact that my function keys don't work in it.

----------


## fuduntu

> is the project still running?
> 
> Got a usb with it on and tested on my dell mini9. It runs great so far, but i don't want to commit unless there is some support/continuity.
> 
> Saw it's got vlc 2.0 so that's nice.
> 
> I'm currently running LXDE mint 12, but getting annoyed with the power management in it, or lack there of and the fact that my function keys don't work in it.


Yes, it is a very active project.  Most of the activity occurs in #fuduntu on freenode, or at Fuduntu Forum.

----------


## c-m

Just registered on the forum, and introduced myself.

Need a bit of support with installation.  :Wink:

----------


## Herpythebrony

I promised myself to quit distro hopping for awhile, yet you guys keep pulling me back in. :LOL:

----------


## Ryupower

Just downloaded and tested today.
I am really, really pleased so far.

So light, airy, and has everything I need to get running with the distro. It caught my Video drivers out of the box along with everything important on the live DVD, and somehow it manages to run the window manager that it does despite the times, even with new software. There were some rough edges in installation because GRUB kept on claiming that it can't read the file system. After the third try it worked fine (needed a boot partition for some reason).

It also looks pretty.  :Very Happy: 

I like that it's very Ubuntu-like in User friendliness, yet is a Fedora derivative. Not another Debian/Ubuntu friendly, but actually a friendly Fedora that works like Ubuntu on many levels.
Makes the world all the more colorful!

I think it's pretty cool, already like it more than Fedora it's based off.  :Smile: 

I can see lots work put in it so far.

Logically it should be called 'Feduntu'. 'Fuduntu' is more fun to say and seemed more interesting.


Congrats!

-R

----------


## cottfcfan

Tried it yesterday, seems good other than, for some reason it wont connect to my wireless network. It sees my network, but when  I try to connect after entering my wpa password, the icon just spins indefinetly, without connecting.
Uses the module rt2800pci, and has me baffled.

----------

